# Pier Tarpon



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

I must weigh in on the "Pier Tarpon" issue. 
I have pier fished since 1969. I have landed 3 Tarpon out of 17 strike in ALL those years.
I know 2 men who have landed 6 pier Tarpon.
They are/were both personal friends of mine. One is gone, and one is the Topsail Icon, Angelo Depaola.(the real pier-legend)

I know personally the man who had the state record of 159 lb., caught off the Paradise Pier, before it was beaten by the Indian Beach Pier fish, of 164, which was beaten by the "Jesse of Bogue" fish of 175.The 159 lb. Tarpon was the ONLY Tarpon that Mr. Banks caught in many years of fishing.

Here's the point:
For a tee-ender pier fisherman, the few Tarpon that migrate this way each summer, represent the Ultimate catch in this sport!
I know many good pier fishermen who NEVER GOT ONE!..
They ain't easy, there is a lot of LUCK involved..and a lot of TIME! Your gear has to be right...

I tell the young plankers coming along now,(and without apology) ....IF you land one...get your pictures, get your mount! 
Well should I kill it just for MY MEMORIES?? YES!
How many do you think your gonna catch???

You are NOT hurting the resource...the SHARKS get more in North Carolina that hooks do..

These fish are migaratory...they come up in may and leave on the line storms...
Some years they are abundant and some year there are very few.
The last Tarpon I landed off a pier was the ONLY Tarpon landed on Topsail for the year.

ALSO..I can"t count on both hands, the number of Tarpon I have helped release, caught from a pier that SWAM OFF, and the next morning were LAYING ON THE BEACH!
Yes, the sharks got a couple,but the MAJORITY, WERE WHOLE AND SHINEY!..

These fish were migrating this way years before there were piers, and fishermen in the Pamlico, and they will continure to until the water is no longer fit. (Which may be soon)

The majority of the "release" crowd that I have talked too..HAVE NEVER CAUGHT A TARPON FROM THE PIER!!!

To this day, the ONLY reason I buy a season ticket on any pier is for a shot at the Tarpon!
Releasing or killing a pier Tapon in North Carolina has NO EFFECT on the TARPON population!

Will I kill another Tarpon? The 1st consideration is "how close to Jesse's does it look!"
The next consideration is how 'BEAT UP" is it!

It has become "socially unacceptable" to kill a Tarpon or a Amberjack, or any other fish that is deemed "un-eatable"..especially since the inter-net became the #1 fishing tool!!!

BUt, please remember, PLEASE THINK!..
From the trout stream, to the Gulf Stream, and all in between..
GET THIS!!
THE REASON WE FISH, IS NOT BECAUSE A FISH IS GOOD TO EAT!!
Your memories are YOURS!...the reasons you fish are YOURS!.
No matter what kind of fishing you do..IF YOU CAN'T DO IT THE WAY YOU WANT TO DO IT, IT AIN'T NO GOOD TO YOU!!

200 lb. Tarpon in North Carolina? Well, WHO HAS CAUGHT ONE?? and don't start that "formula" stuff!
I know of a 170 lb. pamplico fish......that wasn;t entered for a state record.

Sorry for the long post DD...
but it;s time for "others" to get off the crying over a dead tarpon caught from a pier..

Fish legally, but if you WANT a PIER TARPON, get out there, put out a bait, and wait..
and when you get him,,,TAKE YOUR PICTURES, GET YOUR MOUNT..
Don't let the 'NET ATTITUDES" influence your fishing in the least..
If a "pier Tarpon" is not on you lifetime goals, then by all mean release it..

BUT if your gonna stand on the planks thru the humidity,the heat, the rain, the night watchs,and the crowds, to get one...MAKE YOUR MEMORIES WHILE YOU CAN!

Why ain't no one posting long threads over tuna or cobia??
There more tuna and cobia killed in one day than all the Tarpon LANDED in one year..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW! 


I Give a standing ovation to you sir!

You hit the nail in the head, HARD.

Not many people fish piers like devoted pier fishermen. Many are weekend warriors. 

Most of the time, we fish for months, HOURS AND HOURS a day.. 

In the rain, the wind, the HOT HOT HEAT with no wind days... The dog days.. the days where you couldnt BUY a bait..

ONE fish.. is what we are looking for mainly..

and when u get him, or get the shot at him, TAKE IT.


And i also love how you told about releasing them, and then washin back up on the beach.

It has happened here, and it will happen elsewhere.

There just isnt a great survival rate with a big worn out tarpon, with hooks in its gills.




Sir, I would be proud to fish next to you on the end of a pier anyday.


Jesse Lockowitz


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

dang three tarpon in 30+ years, I guess I really lucked out! two years ago I hooked a tarpon at the topsail pier while casting a gotcha fer blues. I fought him until he dumped 90% of my spool on a medium spinner. had to lock er down to keep him from taking all my line and ending up with 250 yds of power pro trailing him. He did make two nice jumps and broke off on the second. luckily I had a witness next to me, otherwise I would have thought it was all a dream. definitly a experience that I will never forget. fish looked to be around 5 foot.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you don't have to have the fish to get a mount. Pics, measurements, and a scale is all I would ever take. If the fish is revived carefully odds are it will make it. This means actually walking the fish out into the breakers and holding it there until it is ready to swim away on its own, much like is done with billfish. These are not "internet" attitudes, but conservation attitudes. I just don't see the point of killing something I'm not goin to use. If killing it was the only way to get a mount, I would think about it differently, but its not. I speak from experience, I've helped catch one before, and the feeling I got from watching that fish swim back into the ocean was like no other I've ever had.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Great Post PierLegend.!!!!

I've never seen a tarpon in my life, therefore I'm not going to vouch on that topic. But as for Pier fishing, I hear you there. There're a of time and effort involve, and hope your luck is called. I congrat those who landed tarpon, king, and cobia, for which I haven't had the luck to do so.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

If the only reason i was to kill something was for my enjoyment of having it on the wall then thats ok as long as the fish/ deer / whatever is legal. I killed 4 deer this year are yall gonna bash me for it? we need to stop arguin over killing 1 fish because 1 fish doesnt amount to nothin if every tarpon that got caught off a NC pier was killed then it probally still wouldnt have an effect on the poulation this is just the kinda of stuff that PETA uses for ammo against all fishing so would everyone just grow up the man caught the fish its his to do what he wants with it. If he wanted to cut it up and use it as fertilizer then thats cool with me just everyone needs to chill out.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, Wilson. I am proud of you too. You gonna fish this year at the JR? Mike


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

PierLegend said it all.
I have fished for 30 years (no I'm not old, I started shortly after learning to walk ) and have hunted for over 20 yrs. I have caught fish some people only get to dream about and have taken BIG GAME animals that would go in the record books.---BUT--- When I was younger I gave little thought to my "memories" and what they would truly mean to me in my later years. 
My point ..... I now live with the regret of not getting a reminder of some sort (trophy). Life is short, but as you age, the ability to recall the specifics of each memory you've made, will fade.
If you get the opportunity to get that "ONCE IN A LIFETIME" trophy.....I pray, for your sake you take it. Whether it be picture, a mount, or part of the fish/game. How YOU choose to keep YOUR memories is and should always be UP TO YOU. I choose to keep a journal now.
If you do things with-in the Laws and your conscience, you have done nothing wrong.


Tight lines and clean living..
Paully


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bluerunner, releasing billfish offshore, and releasing tarpon in the suds is two totally things.

I mate offshore in the summer, trust me, its totally different.

9 times outa 10 , we never bring a billfish outa the water. measure them in the water, and release them in the water.


if you were going to weigh a fish that big , from the sand, you would can to strain that fish really bad from the mouth, or gill.

time enuf to set up a big enuf scale on the sand, and then try and release the fish, it would be dead, or dang near dead.

drag em through the sand, take off their slime, break their necks and tear their gills..makes it awful hard to release them.


Jesse Lockowitz


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Jesse's fish was definately a nice fish and I also give him credit for landing the fish successfully. It's no easy task- i've seen it happen, I know. Jesse also had every right in the world to keep that fish, weigh it, and mount it.

That being said, in my opinion, fishing is not about trophies, recognition, or the record books. To me, keeping a fish just to know it's weight or to hang it on the wall...is disrespectful to that creature and it's creator. 

Lastly, why do you need a mount of the fish to "make your memories while you can"? If you don't remember catching a fish like that from the pier _without_ a mount, then maybe something's wrong with your memory. 


Just my $0.02


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> bluerunner, releasing billfish offshore, and releasing tarpon in the suds is two totally things.
> 
> I mate offshore in the summer, trust me, its totally different.
> 
> ...


didn't say anything about weighing them. Length and girth measurements will give you a fairly accurate assessment of weight. You can get those with the fish in the water. If you are going for the record yes you have to kill it and weigh it. Nothing wrong with that, its your decision. Stocks won't be hurt, and you put the carcass to good use. I have no problem with your catch. What I meant in comparing the two for release is that, correct me if i'm wrong, but after a long battle with a billfish don't you keep hold of it and use the boat to force water through its gills reviving it, and not let go until the fish pulls away from you on its own? Same goes for tarpon. I would take him to the beach and once I landed him, measure, take a scale, couple of pics, then walk him back into the waves and let wave action force water through his gills until he pulls away from me. Come to think of it, I've done exactly that and the fish never washed up, and I think somebody would have noticed on Myrtle Beach when a bright shiny 6+' fish washed up.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Bassboy said:


> If the only reason i was to kill something was for my enjoyment of having it on the wall then thats ok as long as the fish/ deer / whatever is legal. I killed 4 deer this year are yall gonna bash me for it? we need to stop arguin over killing 1 fish because 1 fish doesnt amount to nothin if every tarpon that got caught off a NC pier was killed then it probally still wouldnt have an effect on the poulation this is just the kinda of stuff that PETA uses for ammo against all fishing so would everyone just grow up the man caught the fish its his to do what he wants with it. If he wanted to cut it up and use it as fertilizer then thats cool with me just everyone needs to chill out.


Bassboy, difference is that you also likely ate the meat of those deer you put on the wall. Tarpon are generally considered inedible and often go to waste after being landed. Jesse's didn't, it was used for research. Not all of them end up like that though.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ok bluerunner, tell me how you would drag that tarpon on the sand, without hurting him really badly.

and if the waves are dead slick calm flat, you wouldnt be "walking" him into the surf.

also, when ur on a boat, u just hold the bill, and the BOAT is going forward.. a touch easier.

very hard to control a very tired fish, and keep him upright.

draggin one on the sand, really, really hurts them. It damages their gills so much, because of all the sand pumped through them. 

one of the better ways, is to try and let him go around a piling, with as little line as possible, and break him off. i fish a mono/wire splice, so there is only about 12inches of wire left on a broke off fish after the mono.

which doesnt create drag, and hooks will rust out in a day - two.

no great way to do it, unless ur in a boat, with a single circle hook rig, and a lip gaff.



Jesse Lockowitz


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Why do you have to drag him on the sand? A foot of water is enough to keep him upright and for you to take measurements. We pulled ours into 6 inches and he seemed fine, we kept his gills out of the sand as best we could. You are probably not aware that tarpon can breathe air in small amounts using their swim bladder as a secondary respiration system. They can withstand their gills being out of the water better than most fish. So this didn't hurt him that much. Why wouldn't I be walking him into the surf with calm waves? That would make it easier. There's ALWAYS some wave action or current, at every beach I've ever been to. Hard to control? thats why you have help. 
I want some kind of souvenir, so I'm going to get him to the beach as quick as possible, get a pic and scale and turn him loose. Can't get the scale if you break him off.

I have yet to say a single bad thing about your catch. In fact I commended you for donating the carcass to research.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i meant to say, it wouldnt be easy to beach him in rough seas.

anyways, opinions vary, and the situations that occur are all different, and you have to use your best judgement on what to do.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good post,Wilson..  I know of you through an ole freind of your's,Rodwatcher..

I only fished in the 70's and early 80's off the planks livebaiting,even though I have fished boats in the same way.. I've caught many out of my boat and others,but only *ONE* from a pier.. So yes,it is without doubt a hard task.. Other than the one I caught I have never seen one landed off a pier.. Had as many as 15 or so hits,with several jumpoffs. Seen at least 20 or more on other folks lines.. Back in the day,Frisco would see bunches of strikes,but few were caught.. Yes,Jesse,I was a "weekend warrior" ,but believe me,I put my time in.. 

As far as keeping one,unless,as PL said,it was close to Jesse's fish,I will try my best to revive it.. As BR said,it can be done,although many,as PL said can die no matter what.. I did see one caught from the surf last yr,a first for me.. He took pics got length,and a good guesstimate(no it ain't misspelled,Flathead,I made that one up ) on the wieght.. That fish swam off fine,and no silver body on the beach the next day either.. Not to say it didn't swim right out there into a hammer's mouth though.. 

The memorys,as PL brought up are important. I caught many a king and had some great days on the planks that I sure *wish I had taken pics of,cause they just don't catchem like that anymore..* Main thing is do whatever you do,kill or release within the law,and with a clear conscience.. 

Everyone has opinions and deep felt feelings on the topic of releasing a huge fish like that. It is nice to see no one is going off the "deepend" on this board though..


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i meant to say, it wouldnt be easy to beach him in rough seas.
> 
> anyways, opinions vary, and the situations that occur are all different, and you have to use your best judgement on what to do.


exactly...opinions are like rear holes, everyone has one. Every situation is also different as you say. In your case you wanted the record, in ours the angler didn't and probably wouldn't have got it if they use IGFA rules since the rod was passed off.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*jesse*

I think it is great that you caught a state record Tarpon. It is plain to see that you are very passionate about fishing. No dought you fish a lot and I fell that you catch your share of fish. I also think that where you go wrong is when you talk like you are 60 instead of 16. Like talking about hurting big fish by measureing them in the surf. Now tell the truth do you regularly catch big fish in the surf? The same guys you insult are the ones you will be fishing beside at Cape Point. If you are goeing to talk the talk just be sure you can walk the walk. Give advice on what you know and people will listen and respect you. Give advice about what you think you know and people will blast you. With that said good luck with your fishing. But beware, if you leave your butt hanging out people will take shots.Heck Jesse Tarpon eat sand. Do you think crabs crawl into their mouths. Big fish are rarely taken out of the water in the surf unless they are to be eaten.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Jesse, I think your fish is great. That truly is a catch of a lifetime. I am happy for you. I am very glad the fish was used afterwards. I too caught a huge Tarpon this summer from a pier. I had caught this fish in my mind 100 times or more. I always wanted to catch one beach it and release it. Jesse, I got my wish. We were very careful and very deliberate with handling it. When Bluerunner and I walked it back out we held on to it to the point that it pulled out of both our hands. It was very strong at that point. As a matter of fact it was in better shape than me!  I have a scale,photos and someday I hope to have a mount done. $1000 is a lot for me to spend, especially since my wife thinks a fighting rod and reel only cost $20! Now I would like the rest of you to quit bashing Jesse. And I would like the rest of you to quit bashing releasing a tarpon from the beach because it most certainly can be done. TARPON ON!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

do i catch alot of fish in the surf? yep.

i religiously fish around here in the surf , travel to NJ, NY , and buxton to fish man.

I'm not going to give advice or state something that i do not know about.


...Once again..someone ELSE bringing up that fish, NOT me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> jesse
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think it is great that you caught a state record Tarpon. It is plain to see that you are very passionate about fishing. No dought you fish a lot and I fell that you catch your share of fish. I also think that where you go wrong is when you talk like you are 60 instead of 16. Like talking about hurting big fish by measureing them in the surf. Now tell the truth do you regularly catch big fish in the surf? The same guys you insult are the ones you will be fishing beside at Cape Point. If you are goeing to talk the talk just be sure you can walk the walk. Give advice on what you know and people will listen and respect you. Give advice about what you think you know and people will blast you. With that said good luck with your fishing. But beware, if you leave your butt hanging out people will take shots.Heck Jesse Tarpon eat sand. Do you think crabs crawl into their mouths. Big fish are rarely taken out of the water in the surf unless they are to be eaten.





> do i catch alot of fish in the surf? yep.
> 
> i religiously fish around here in the surf , travel to NJ, NY , and buxton to fish man.
> 
> ...


 Be cautious fellas,someone's gettin ready to "jamb that sharp stick into someone's eye".. 

*Please don't make me have to pull out my ax..*


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

aye captain


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*sharp stick*

I will do my best to behave.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeap,let's just let sleeping dogs lay..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me.. Cause if this thread goes much further,DD will delete the whole d#mn thing.. Man,that guy just gets outta control sometimes...


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck with your fishing.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lol


point taken DD


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Man,that guy just gets outta control sometimes...


Surf Rat is a nice guy. He's a straight shooter. I doesn't bend the truth. He tells it like it is. If that hurts your feelings, so be it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

surf rat along with maybe 3 other people on this board will say the truth and nothing but the truth. he is not out of control like teo said if it hurt your feelings, maybe you should think that you maybe like the rest of us and make mistakes once in a while.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey pier legend*

That was one of the *best* threads that I read since I came on board.....That remind me of a time when I was fishing of VA beach pier I hit the pier @ 10:00 am shortly after, I p/u a keeper spanish mack I didn't catch another fish for the rest of the day I left the pier 12:00 am ..thats 14 hours.. I'll do it again at the drop of a dime!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

are you serious?

Do you not see where DrumDum edited my post?


HELLOOOOOOO

He was putting out a fire b4 it got started.


JEEZ


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Surf Rat is a nice guy. He's a straight shooter. I doesn't bend the truth. He tells it like it is. If that hurts your feelings, so be it.


[QUOTEsurf rat along with maybe 3 other people on this board will say the truth and nothing but the truth. he is not out of control like teo said if it hurt your feelings, maybe you should think that you maybe like the rest of us and make mistakes once in a while.][/QUOTE]

Hey guys that was in reference to *ME* being out of control sometimes..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks DD 





2.4 months til king time.



Jesse Lockowitz


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Hey guys that was in reference to *ME* being out of control sometimes..



ok well i guess im cool with that, as long as he follows that statement up with a SIR at the end


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i did not type what was in that post, drum very smartly, took away what me and someone else said, and put something in BOTH our posts, to put an argument out before something got started.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Sounds to me like it's winter!*

Dang, people get worked up over the tiniest things. I release all the drum I get even if they fall in the slot ....I just don't think they're all that good to eat. (Sorry Kenny), then again I've never had Hatteras drum stew but if I had a shot at a world or state record for a tarpon, bonefish, permit, striper, etc. etc. I'd go for it. It's one fish people, one fish. Now I hate it when I see people throw a ton of skates or doggies up on the beach to rot, or the way they used to gaff big rays on buckroe instead of just breakin em off. Or the guys lucky enough to land a jack and drag it down the beach cause they think they caught a yellowfin tuna from the beach. If you really wanna cause trouble go on the Bass Fishing Home Page like I did a few years ago get in a "Whats you're favorite fish to eat" thread and say "Yeah, tuna & wahoo are good, but you just can't beat an 8# largemouth bass.....................what a hornets nest! Took a week to convince em I was kidding 


Congrats on the catch Jesse and hope to meet you on the point or down at Myrtle.


----------



## tarponsnatcher (Feb 14, 2006)

Blues Brother said:


> Yeap,let's just let sleeping dogs lay..


 I think Mr.Blues Brother here is 100% right!


----------



## sharkbait101 (Feb 15, 2006)

I mean awsome fish,dont get me wrong,I am glad that the fish was his.I myself think he can do anything he wants.If I caught a Tarpon that size I would release it. I would enjoy watching a wonderful fish like that swim away! Thats that not puttin' anyone down the road!


----------



## petervagn (Jun 17, 2007)

*pier tarpon*

the first time i set foot on the jolly roger i saw a guy i only came to know as "smitty" hook and land a 115#+ tarpon. this was a few years back. maybe 5. he had me help him walk it down to the beach then get everyone out of the water. it blew my mind. i still see angelo but have'nt seen smitty. i've learned as watching guys like them do their thing as i would asking a million questions. i hooked a small tarpon at the end once but the fight was over in about one minute.i'll be down for 2 weeks at the end of july. there are no nicer people to fish with than on that pier.
thanks peter
how long is it anyway?


----------



## obxsharker1 (Jun 5, 2007)

*i no this doesnt deal with the subject*

hey guys i was jus wunderin if anyone here waas goin to be at the obx during july 15 threw the 22nd...if u are and u wanna chance to hook into a fish of a liftime (huge tiger shark or hammer) then reply n let me no were u will be so we can hook up n go sharkin..n i may be young but trust me i can put u on the sharks and as for gear dnt wrry about it as i have to penn reels...i jus need a sharkin pal so if ur gonna be there then reply

THANKS!!
DALTON

TIGHT LINES N SCREAMIN DRAGS!!!!


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey guys, No need to raise the dead here. This subject was put to rest months ago. Both of the last posts would be more appropriate as new threads. Not bashin' or trashin' you guys cause I don't think you deserve it, just saying new subjects are better posted as such rather than attached to old controversial threads.opcorn:


----------

